# Taliax's Art Thread [/extreamlyunoriginalthreadtitle]



## Taliax

NOTE: I WILL NO LONGER TAKE REQUESTS BECAUSE I AM A MAJOR PROCRASTINATOR. SORRY. HOWEVER, I WILL FINNISH THE REQUESTS I HAVE ALREADY TAKEN.

I decided to make an art thread because I randomly noticed that my drawings aren't too awful. Suggestions are very appreciated. I can't do computer art, sorry. Unless you want a sprite, but I'm not a very good spriter.

Here are some examples of my art:
Gible
A spice of Mew and Umbreon, with wings
Happiny
Pikachu
Piplup
Aipom
Mime Jr.
Munchlax
Umbreon
Leafeon (Painting)
Shedinja
Pidgeot
A green dragon
A two-headed dragon
A red dragon (sleeping)
A purple dragon
Toxicroak
The adult pink dragon from dragon cave
A splice of Latias, Sharpedo, and something else
A drawing of an adult robin and a baby robin
An adult water dragon from Dragon Cave
A frilled Dragon Cave hatchling
An adult Valantine dragon from Dragon Cave
Kadabra
Leafeon

I will draw things that are not pokemon, but beware that they will probably stink like rotten eggs. Oh, and I especially stink at drawing people, so unless you feel like getting something extremely awfulsauce, please don't request people.

*Requests:*
This (DarkArmour)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You. Are. Good.

I like 'em a lot. Brava!

Maybe try a dragon or something. Those are always fun!


----------



## Taliax

Thanks. I'll try.

EDIT: Here's an aipom I drew.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Just a little something I want to tell you: the more you draw something, the better you get at it. Try drawing something simple, like Umbreon, in a pose other than that of a picture, just by using a picture.

(AKA may I please have an Umbreon?)


----------



## Jester

Shedinja. I want one please ^_^


----------



## Jewel Espeon

I'd like a pidgeot, in a flying pose plz.


----------



## Dragon

Oooh, I likes your pictures. And your thread is already doing better than mine ;_;

Anyways, just wanted to say your art is awesome. And yeah, Pokemon are the easiest to draw. Hmm.... I may request later, but for now, keep drawing non-fail art~


----------



## Taliax

Cryptica said:


> Try drawing something simple, like Umbreon, in a pose other than that of a picture, just by using a picture.


I don't exactly get what you're trying to say. Am I supposed to look at a picture of Umbreon, but draw it in a different pose from the picture? And I'll work on those requests.

EDIT: Here's a Mime Jr. pic I managed to scan. Just so you know, I drew it a while back, and not since people have requested things.


----------



## Darksong

That's a great picture! But the mouth looks slightly tilted at a weird angle.

Everything else is... wow. :D

Also, yes, that is what Cryptica is trying to say. To draw a picture of Umbreon, but not in the same pose as the one in the picture.


----------



## Taliax

I know the mouth is tilted at a wrong angle, it wasn't supposed to touch the nose. Oh well. Anyway, I have another picture that I scanned, I just need to upload it.

EDIT: Here it is.





Not one of my favorites, though.

EDIT2: I'm sorry if your request is mangled, Midnight. Shedinja is hard to draw, but I'm working on it.

EDIT3: I'm almost done with Cryptica's request. Expect it finished by tomorrow.


----------



## Evolutionary

Uh...draw a Ninetales.


----------



## Taliax

Cryptica caught me in Art Mode, so I drew a background to go with it.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Cool! The tail's a bit small, and so are the paws (or maybe they're not; i can't tell) but it's perfect!

Now draw me a Kadabra (please)!


----------



## Taliax

I need to work on those requests, but in the meantime here's a Leafeon I painted.


----------



## Taliax

I'm double posting so that it will count as a new post and be shown onb the front screen. Here's EeveeSkitty's request:





I don't know exactly how good it is, though :/


----------



## Evolutionary

Pretty but the anatomy is a bit shaky.


----------



## Mad MOAI

The body is a bit too long. Are the paws flat on the ground? If so, we shouldn't be able to see all of the toes at the same time.The eye is a bit too high.

That's all the critique. Anything not mentioned is probably fine ^__^


----------



## Taliax

I know :/ I'm still practicing with doing my own poses. I just need to scan Midnight's request, but I couldn't think of any way to pose a Shedinja other than tha Sugimori art pose.


----------



## Dragon

Try making it diving down headfirst at an angle? =D The Ninetales' back leg is... small, to say the least. I'd request, but you seem busy. Kinda. More than my thread, which is... neglected...


----------



## Taliax

I thought I had already put this up, but I guess I didn't.





The coloring is bad due to the lack of good colored pencils. I wish I would have read Dragon's suggestion before drawing it though. I might draw another Shedinja, and if I do, Midnight is free to use that as his request, but I'll do everyone else's requests first. Oh, and I'll be in Utah from Dec. 29 - Jan. 5.


----------



## Darksong

The right (our left) wing is a bit short, and the Shedinja in general is not tall enough. But I love the picture! It's adorable.


----------



## Taliax

I have the other Shedinja, but our van's transmission broke and so I'm still in Utah, and I don't have a scanner. I'm still working on the other requests, but Kadabra is freaking HARD to draw. And so is Pidgeot. :/


----------



## Taliax

Finally scanned. Sorry for still being lazy about the other requests, I'll try to work on them.


----------



## Taliax

Another scanned pic.


----------



## Taliax

Look, I finally got off my lazy bottom and drew a request! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

The wings and crest are a bit long.... the former of which is too big in general. Otherwise it's great.

Toxicroak please? :D Don't worry if it's hard; it took me over ten minutes to get the crest right D:


----------



## Dragon

Shedinja has a hole in it's back, see the back sprite.

Oops? >:3


----------



## Bombsii

You're great. Can you draw a picture of this?


----------



## Taliax

Dragon said:


> Shedinja has a hole in it's back, see the back sprite.
> 
> Oops? >:3


Whoops. I didn't check the the back sprite actually. Xx;; That would've been smart.


Cryptica said:


> The wings and crest are a bit long.... the former of which is too big in general. Otherwise it's great.
> 
> Toxicroak please? :D Don't worry if it's hard; it took me over ten minutes to get the crest right D:


I'll try. Sorry for being slow with Kadabra, it's hard to find a good picture to see what it looks like.


DarkArmour said:


> You're great. Can you draw a picture of this?


In this pose, or a different pose? And I finnally did draw that dragon, I just need to scan it.


----------



## Taliax

Wo-la. Not very realistic, but I like it.


----------



## Dragon

NO YOU DID THE SCALES LIKE THAT TOO >:/

I was yelling discussing this with Ice Tiger. Drawing scales like that makes my eyes turn into liquid and run out.

But... I think the tail is thick.


----------



## Taliax

The tail is supposed to be thick. Trust me, it would be way worse if I tried to draw it thin. And why does this way of drawing scales make your eyes turn to liquid and run out?


----------



## Dragon

They look so.. cluttered, and it's kinda hard to focus on the other features. Or that could just be me >_O

Well, at least it isn't in bright blue or something neonish~ =D


----------



## Taliax

I tried to make the scales less cluttered this time~





And look! I drew ANOTHER picture!

Too bad I didn't actually draw a request... *shot*


----------



## Darksong

The two-headed dragon's wings look a bit brick-like, and I don't know how well a dragon would fly with wings like that. :D But then again, there are a ton of logical errors in Pokemon as well. So drawings must be okay too.

If you want a request, I have one... can you draw an adult pink dragon (you know, the one in Dragon Cave)? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Taliax

Sure! :D I was ging to draw some dragon from Dragon Cave anyway, and now I have a good excuse!


----------



## Taliax

I haz a drawing. I'm just about to start working on that request.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Hm... they're still sorta bricky.

Here's a hint: Look at the picture of the frill dragon in your signature. See how the wing "fingers" branch out from one point on the main "arm?" Try sketching a dragon a few times and practicing those wings.

Also, the claws are pointing on the ground and the dragon looks like it's balancing on them. The claws are a good shape, but try practicing drawing them so that they look flat. For example, you see the Dragon Adopters dragon in your signature? Try practicing claws like that.

Overall, the picture is nice.


----------



## Taliax

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Bombsii

I don't mean to sound impatient but are you still doing my request?


----------



## Taliax

Yes, I just need to stop being a lazy bum. But...





I'd like to ask for critique before I color it.


----------



## Taliax

Request time! :D





^Came out okay, I guess. The eye looks a little weired.





^That Toxicroak probably should have been colored darker...

I'll work on that Kadabra and splice thingy soon.

EDIT: Whoops I forgot to outline something on the Toxicroak, would you like me to fix and re-scan it?


----------



## Mr. Person

You're pretty good for someone who's only 12; I was terrible in comparison

I don't know if anyone's already done this, but here's a redline for your future stuff


----------



## Mad MOAI

Redline?

I like the Toxicroak, it's good for something so hard to draw :)


----------



## Taliax

Cryptica said:


> Redline?
> 
> I like the Toxicroak, it's good for something so hard to draw :)


Thanks :)


Mr. Person said:


> You're pretty good for someone who's only 12; I was terrible in comparison
> 
> I don't know if anyone's already done this, but here's a redline for your future stuff


Woah, that makes it look nearly a hundred times better. O.o Your awesomeness is almost creepy.


----------



## Mr. Person

Thanks but anyway, I hope you don't mind I did that. The topic title says "suggestions" so I assumed it meant on improving your work

Really though you're very good for someone your age. I didn't even color right V_V


----------



## Taliax

I don't mind. Oh, and Dark Amour, I have started on your request, I'm working on it right now.

EDIT: DA's request is finished, I just need to color it.


----------



## Darksong

All right, thanks! Sorry I wasn't here earlier; I just noticed the pink dragon's snout was a bit long. That's okay though; I still love it.


----------



## Taliax

I'm glad you do! :)


----------



## Taliax

Mwahaha I GOT SOMETHING DONE! :DDD


----------



## Darksong

Hm... Latias/Sharpedo/Kabutops splice? Cool!

All I can see is that the fangs on the upper jaw look a bi crowded, and its right (our left) arm looks a bit wobbly.


----------



## Taliax

^The wing or the scythe looks wobbly?


----------



## Darksong

Sorry for being unclear, the scythe's arm.


----------



## Taliax

I think it looked a bit jagged in the sprite, but now that I look at it it _does_ look like it's too think and crooked to support the scythe.


----------



## Taliax

A picture. Yay~
And look! v





I painted the water. I'll try to get your request done soon, Cryptica.


----------



## Mad MOAI

What request? You already drew the Toxicroak...

On the water dragon, the neck is a bit too thick, but otherwise it's just about perfect.

I never draw anything as good as the bird.


----------



## Taliax

^Thanks. ^^ I thought you requested a Kadabra. I drew an adult water and a frill htchling, but the scanner is being annoying. I'll try to fix it soon.


----------



## Taliax

Got one~


----------



## Taliax

I can haz new drawing~


----------



## Mad MOAI

Oh, you drew the Kadabra awhile ago. As for the Water dragon, it really fits my favorite dragon I have: Isaribi!~ And the frill, apparently you didn't have an orange pencil?


----------



## Bombsii

Taliax said:


> Got one~


This is freaking amazing.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Hey, you're great. Seriously. Can you please draw my avatar but reposed. Its good to see other people's view.


----------



## Bombsii

ThankyouThankyouThankyou for the Sharpedo Cyclone, its amazing. =D


----------



## Taliax

DarkArmour said:


> ThankyouThankyouThankyou for the Sharpedo Cyclone, its amazing. =D


You're welcome. :)


Cryptica said:


> Oh, you drew the Kadabra awhile ago. As for the Water dragon, it really fits my favorite dragon I have: Isaribi!~ And the frill, apparently you didn't have an orange pencil?


I never drew a Kadabra. I think I saw that you requested one from Dragon, and she drew one. I did color it orange, but I pressed hard and my scanner is wierd.


Ryu Tyruka said:


> Hey, you're great. Seriously. Can you please draw my avatar but reposed. Its good to see other people's view.


Sure, I like drawing Leafeon.


----------



## Bombsii

Please draw this picture. It'll make me feel happy and show my friends.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Taliax said:


> I never drew a Kadabra. I think I saw that you requested one from Dragon, and she drew one. I did color it orange, but I pressed hard and my scanner is *weird*.



Yeah, I think I'm thinking of that.

On with the psychic with the huge tail!~


----------



## Taliax

DarkArmour said:


> Please draw this picture. It'll make me feel happy and show my friends.


Yes, but beware of my horrible inabbility to draw anything other than pokemon and dragons


----------



## Mr. Person

the mother bird in its nest has a bit of a flat face/head, but the coloring and detail on everything else is very nice


----------



## Taliax

Yes. I finally drew it. :DDD


----------



## Mad MOAI

The snout is too short, but that's a very unique Kadabra :D And no, that doesn't mean it's bad, it' mean's it's wonderfully unique.


----------



## Taliax

HEY LOOK 
I ACTUALLY DREW SOMTHING AGAIN
AND IT'S A REQUEST





:D


----------



## Darksong

Nice. The pose is creative. But the head looks like it isn't wide enough.


----------



## Bombsii

Taliax said:


> HEY LOOK
> I ACTUALLY DREW SOMTHING AGAIN
> AND IT'S A REQUEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D


Looooving that pose.


----------



## Taliax

^Thanks, I mainly drew it that way because I didn't know how I could make the mouth look non-awkward. And I notice the thinness of the head now that you mention it, but it turned out pretty good considering I drew it at school with my leafeon painting as my only reference. 

I'll try to get your request soon, DarkArmour.


----------

